# lirc error

## l0cura

hola, hacia mas de 4 meses que no actualizaba el sistema, tuve unos cuantos problemas pero ya los solucione, compile el  kernel 4.0.1-gentoo , cuando quiero actualizar lirc-0.9.0-r5 me da el siguiente error cuando esta preparando el modulo lirc_dev. el lirc es serial, que lo tengo definido en el make.conf

espero que me puedan dar una mano

gracias

[/code]  

[code]

* Preparing lirc module

make -j3 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' all 

Making all in lirc_dev

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev'

cp ./../lirc_dev/Module*.symvers .

cp: cannot stat ‘./../lirc_dev/Module*.symvers’: No such file or directory

Makefile:664: recipe for target 'lirc_dev.o' failed

make[1]: [lirc_dev.o] Error 1 (ignored)

mv Makefile Makefile.automake

cp ./../Makefile.kernel Makefile

CPPFLAGS="" CFLAGS="" LDFLAGS="" \

make -C /usr/src/linux/ SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev modules \

        KBUILD_VERBOSE=1

make[2]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-4.0.1-gentoo'

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (                \

echo >&2;                                                       \

echo >&2 "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";           \

echo >&2 "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

echo >&2 "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";      \

echo >&2 ;                                                      \

/bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/.tmp_versions/*

make -f ./scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev

(cat /dev/null;   echo kernel//var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.ko;) > /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/modules.order

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/.lirc_dev.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.2/include -I./arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -Iinclude -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -m64 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -Wno-maybe-uninitialized --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -DIRCTL_DEV_MAJOR=61 -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/. -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/. -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/../.. -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/../.. -I/usr/src/linux//include/ -I/usr/src/linux//drivers/media/video/  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(lirc_dev)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(lirc_dev)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/.tmp_lirc_dev.o /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c: In function ‘lirc_dev_fop_poll’:

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c:623:39: error: ‘struct file’ has no member named ‘f_dentry’

  struct irctl *ir = irctls[iminor(file->f_dentry->d_inode)];

                                       ^

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c: In function ‘lirc_dev_fop_ioctl’:

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c:669:39: error: ‘struct file’ has no member named ‘f_dentry’

  struct irctl *ir = irctls[iminor(file->f_dentry->d_inode)];

                                       ^

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c: In function ‘lirc_dev_fop_read’:

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c:754:39: error: ‘struct file’ has no member named ‘f_dentry’

  struct irctl *ir = irctls[iminor(file->f_dentry->d_inode)];

                                       ^

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c: In function ‘lirc_get_pdata’:

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c:855:18: error: ‘struct file’ has no member named ‘f_dentry’

  if (file && file->f_dentry && file->f_dentry->d_inode &&

                  ^

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c:855:36: error: ‘struct file’ has no member named ‘f_dentry’

  if (file && file->f_dentry && file->f_dentry->d_inode &&

                                    ^

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c:856:10: error: ‘struct file’ has no member named ‘f_dentry’

      file->f_dentry->d_inode->i_rdev) {

          ^

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c:858:26: error: ‘struct file’ has no member named ‘f_dentry’

   ir = irctls[iminor(file->f_dentry->d_inode)];

                          ^

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c: In function ‘lirc_dev_fop_write’:

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c:870:39: error: ‘struct file’ has no member named ‘f_dentry’

  struct irctl *ir = irctls[iminor(file->f_dentry->d_inode)];

                                       ^

In file included from include/linux/module.h:17:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c:27:

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c: In function ‘__check_debug’:

include/linux/moduleparam.h:377:61: warning: return from incompatible pointer type

  static inline type __always_unused *__check_##name(void) { return(p); }

                                                             ^

include/linux/moduleparam.h:428:35: note: in expansion of macro ‘__param_check’

 #define param_check_bool(name, p) __param_check(name, p, bool)

                                   ^

include/linux/moduleparam.h:145:2: note: in expansion of macro ‘param_check_bool’

  param_check_##type(name, &(value));       \

  ^

include/linux/moduleparam.h:125:2: note: in expansion of macro ‘module_param_named’

  module_param_named(name, name, type, perm)

  ^

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c:927:1: note: in expansion of macro ‘module_param’

 module_param(debug, bool, S_IRUGO | S_IWUSR);

 ^

scripts/Makefile.build:264: recipe for target '/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.o' failed

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.o] Error 1

Makefile:1390: recipe for target '_module_/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev' failed

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-4.0.1-gentoo'

Makefile:664: recipe for target 'lirc_dev.o' failed

make[1]: *** [lirc_dev.o] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_dev'

Makefile:400: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * ERROR: app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0/drivers'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/work/lirc-0.9.0'

----------

## quilosaq

¡Hola!

Prueba a contruir y utilizar un kernel que no tenga soporte soporte para lirc.

```
grep CONFIG_LIRC /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## l0cura

No hay nada en el .config acerca del  lirc, ya lo habia revisado.

----------

## quilosaq

Ese ebuild tiene un bug registrado:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=548610

Opciones:

Instalar una versión anterior de lirc

Esperar a que arreglen portage

Instalar una version de kernel < 3.19

Parchear el ebuild (en el registro del bug hay un parche proporcionado por el mismo usuario)

----------

## l0cura

,con todas las versiones disponibles en ek portage da el mismo error,ya realice el patch , y me da error que no encuentra asm/system.h]...

```
[make -f ./scripts/Makefile.build obj=/usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_serial

(cat /dev/null;   echo kernel//usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_serial/lirc_serial.ko;) > /usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_serial/modules.order

  gcc -Wp,-MD,/usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_serial/.lirc_serial.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.2/include -I./arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -Iinclude -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -m64 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -Wno-maybe-uninitialized --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -DIRCTL_DEV_MAJOR=61 -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I/usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_serial/. -I/usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_serial/. -I/usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_serial/../.. -I/usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_serial/../.. -I/lib/modules/4.0.2-gentoo/build//include/ -I/lib/modules/4.0.2-gentoo/build//drivers/media/video/  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(lirc_serial)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(lirc_serial)" -c -o /usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_serial/.tmp_lirc_serial.o /usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_serial/lirc_serial.c

/usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_serial/lirc_serial.c:69:24: error fatal: asm/system.h: No existe el fichero o el directorio

 #include <asm/system.h>

                        ^

compilación terminada.

scripts/Makefile.build:264: fallo en las instrucciones para el objetivo '/usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_serial/lirc_serial.o'

make[5]: *** [/usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_serial/lirc_serial.o] Error 1

Makefile:1390: fallo en las instrucciones para el objetivo '_module_/usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_serial'

make[4]: *** [_module_/usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_serial] Error 2

make[4]: se sale del directorio '/usr/src/linux-4.0.2-gentoo'

Makefile:541: fallo en las instrucciones para el objetivo 'lirc_serial.o'

make[3]: *** [lirc_serial.o] Error 2

make[3]: se sale del directorio '/usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers/lirc_serial'

Makefile:301: fallo en las instrucciones para el objetivo 'all-recursive'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: se sale del directorio '/usr/src/lirc-0.9.0/drivers'

Makefile:333: fallo en las instrucciones para el objetivo 'all-recursive'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: se sale del directorio '/usr/src/lirc-0.9.0'

Makefile:262: fallo en las instrucciones para el objetivo 'all'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

les dejo el error, gracias

----------

## quilosaq

Publica la salida de emerge --info y el archivo log de emerge:

```
wgetpaste -c "emerge --info"

wgetpaste -c "cat /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.9.0-r5/temp/build.log"
```

¿Cómo has hecho para aplicar el parche?

----------

## l0cura

Gracias por las respuestas, el parche lo aplique de forma manual editando el archivo, eso lo pasa bien ahora,  el problema esta cuando compila lirc_serial

emerge --info

https://bpaste.net/show/f17c1f67220a

build.log

https://bpaste.net/show/856c4f331953

----------

## quilosaq

build.log no está en la ruta que pusiste en tu primer post.

Tenemos que ver ese archivo para poder ayudarte.

----------

## l0cura

listo!!!  :Smile:  ya esta solucionado,  el error fue mio, para no aplicarle el parche dentro del portage , compilaba el paquete manualmente y no aplicaba los parches Gentoo, perdon por mi ignorancia ....  :Embarassed: 

muchas gracias por ayudarme en la solucion!!!!

----------

